# Audi RS 4 Photoshop Makes Us Want to Give Out a Prize: B8 RS 4 Photoshop Contest!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With news breaking just today about the RS 4's confirmation for Geneva, it's not a surprise that there's renewed interest in developing renders of the new car. The profile shots in our previous story are great and all, but they were done about two years ago and well ahead of the facelifted A4's arrival. We've just found this fantastic render over on AutoEvolution (news story and HIGH RES available after the jump so make sure you go see it). And while we like our own renders, we like the new facelifted version even more.

To be honest, we're tempted to spend the rest of the day throwing together a few more renders based on the facelift. This render his hot, but possibly inconsistent with the actual car that will not be as slammed and likely will include box flares like the RS 5. Unfortunately, we don't have the time. As we I key in this story, I am distracting myself from the task at hand of formatting our Daytona 24 Hours coverage. My loss is your gain, because we've decided to run an impromptu RS 4 photoshop contest.










The rules are simple. Create a photoshop of the new RS 4 Avant (or sedan... we'll accept those too even though Audi won't be building one) and submit it in our RS 4 Photoshop Contest thread in our B8 RS 4 forum (or email to info (at) fourtitude.com if you lack a way to host it. Pics need to be at least 1024x682 though larger resolution can and is most welcome.

Our panel of wannabe celebrity judges (me, myself and I) will choose the winner amongst the submissions by next Monday. The winner will receive one of these aluminum block B7 RS 4 figures produced by Minichamps. On ebay, hucksters are asking over $200 for these (totally inflated), but they are very cool and now out of production. We've gone one still in the original box and packaging that we'll ship to your door as a thank you.

We reserve the right to include any submitted images in our photo gallery. You'll note a render section of our current photo gallery and this will be grown even more when Fourtitude 2.0 launches soon.

Now, back to the original inspiration for the contest, make sure to check out AutoEvolution for a high-res version of the render above.

* Render at AutoEvolution.com *

* RS 4 Photoshop Contest in our B8 RS 4 / RS 5 Discussion Forum *


----------

